# Wade Fishing Rosemary Beach



## mwkroboth

Looking for advice for my boy and me. We are renting a house in Rosemary Beach the last week in July. We live in Houston and primarily wade fish the Texas bays for trout and reds. Do people wade fish the surf much in Florida? Would love to hit the beach every morning for a few hours before the crowds arrive. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Michael


----------



## stauty trout

Off the beach in rosemary you can probably catch some reds and pompano as far as eating fish go... not sure you'd find any trout there on the Gulf side.... best way would be to go early and fish in between the 1st/2nd bar and the washouts and troughs in them... not sure of anywhere around there that would sell live bait but I'm sure fresh dead shrimp would be fine if you want to fish with bait


----------



## AfricanAmercan

Im heading to rosemary this weekend for a week. I will report back on what I come up with. It my first time in Rosemary, but I do fish the gulf a lot in Perdido Key area, hoping that knowledge transfers.


----------



## mwkroboth

Thanks guys for the info and being so helpful. Look forward to the report in about a week. Meanwhile I will be practicing my wade fishing in Port Mansfield, TX this weekend. Tight lines guys.


----------



## txsouthcc

If the surf if cooperating, some flounder on artificial (soft plastics, etc.) may be possible (search the forum for best technique, low & slow works for us usually). Good luck!


----------



## jwswear

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AfricanAmercan

Been here since Saturday and as far as the fishing there is not much going on. Wade fishing in the morning will get you some lady fish and maybe a bluefish. I have seen some whiting and thousands of baby pompano, but nothing you are looking for. I have not seen many others even attempt to fish at all this week, even from a kayak or paddleboard, which tells me that not many people here consider the fishing worthwhile. For a beach trip and beach town it is pretty cool here, lots to do, kids have been worn out everyday as have the adults. Hopefully you have better luck than I have this week.


----------



## mwkroboth

AfricanAmerican - thanks for the update. Sorry you did not catch much. Were you fishing artificial or bait? I may bite the bullet and find a guide to take us out.


----------



## AfricanAmercan

mwkroboth- I was using artificial- mainly unfair lures rip n slash, had the most luck on those for trout in the surf. Anything shiny will hook you a ladyfish or 10. A charter may be the best way to go in that area, probably out of Panama city Beach.


----------



## mwkroboth

AfricanAmerica - Oh! so are you saying you did catch trout in the surf in Rosemary Beach? Or just that you have had luck catching specks with that bait when you do fish surf? Think I am going to find a night fishing guided trip.


----------



## AfricanAmercan

No trout at rosemary, only ladyfish. My go to for trout fishing in the surf is the rip n slash. enjoy your trip. its a fun area.


----------

